# morning after charity sex



## Gseries (Jan 6, 2013)

ok wives, if you give it up the night before out of obligation and not real desire, do you want a thank you the next morning? an apology?


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Gseries said:


> ok wives, if you give it up the night before out of obligation and not real desire, do you want a thank you the next morning? an apology?


In other words let's **** now and make love in the morning.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

There has been many a morning where we just continue from the night before.
Usually followed by her making coffee and me going out to get bagels.
And, if we aren't going in to work that day, "Wake and bake"


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Does she hate sex? 

Does she hate you?

Did she do something spectacular and totally fantastic?

Did she provide pity sex even though it caused her great pain?

G, are you still trying to find the right combination of tricks to get her to happily have sex with you?

Personally, I expect a thank you as soon as sight returns to his eyes when I go above and beyond. Followed by a sincere apology that he remains unworthy...


----------



## TaDor (Dec 20, 2015)

Love dirty messy animalistic love making... 

Ah, the days of early love and you can do 4~6 rounds in a 24 hour period.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Gseries said:


> ok wives, if you give it up the night before out of obligation and not real desire, do you want a thank you the next morning? an apology?


I would never have sex out of obligation, so cannot answer your question.

I think that the reason you are asking this question if far more important than any answer to your question anyone on this forum could give you.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Anon Pink said:


> Does she hate sex?
> 
> Does she hate you?
> 
> ...


I lied. I checked the Like Icon.

Any sex is better than no sex. Haruump!


----------



## Vinnydee (Jan 4, 2016)

I do not know what you would call it, but my ex fiancee cheated on me when I was in combat for a year. We broke up 6 months before I came home and she let me stay with her for two weeks, and mostly had sex. She felt that she owed me that and I was horny as heck after a year with no women so I accepted her offer. I always thanked her even though she cheated on me and I took the engagement ring back. I have always felt that when a woman shares her body with me, it is a trust and a gift. I always thanked her, as I continue to do with my wife. I have even been thanked by a few women myself.


----------



## #62 (Mar 9, 2017)

Years of obligatory Saturday AM sex has got me down, might as well set an alarm. No apology necessary, no eye contact either, its awful. 

I remember one hand job in particular she was watching TV not even paying attention then she asks me
"Oh did you cum"? BAwhahaha yep its that bad.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

SunCMars said:


> Any sex is better than no sex. Haruump!


Really? I can't say I agree. In fact, I've turned down or walked away from bad sex many times. Make it worth my while or don't bother.



#62 said:


> Years of obligatory Saturday AM sex has got me down, might as well set an alarm. No apology necessary, no eye contact either, its awful.
> 
> I remember one hand job in particular she was watching TV not even paying attention then she asks me
> "Oh did you cum"? BAwhahaha yep its that bad.


You get what you accept in life. If your standards are that low, then that's what you'll get.


----------



## BioFury (Jul 9, 2015)

Anon Pink said:


> Does she hate sex?
> 
> Does she hate you?
> 
> ...


"Does she hate you?" lol

Not really funny, but still funny.


----------



## Vinnydee (Jan 4, 2016)

I alway thank a woman no matter what the circumstances. I am old fashioned that way. When someone is willing to show me their naked body and allow me to penetrate them, it is a special gift and I am thankful for it.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Vinnydee said:


> I alway thank a woman no matter what the circumstances. I am old fashioned that way. When someone is willing to show me their naked body and allow me to penetrate them, it is a special gift and I am thankful for it.




I always say your welcome.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

I can't recall ever thanking any woman for sex.

Until I read about such things here on TAM a good while ago, I didn't know it was something people did.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Personal said:


> I can't recall ever thanking any woman for sex.
> 
> Until I read about such things here on TAM a good while ago, I didn't know it was something people did.


It is funny isn't it how some choose to live their lives? Obligation sex, sexless, no oral, no desire, having to thank for sex or an apology? I knew these things existed before tam but didn't know people tolerated this much. The apology is a new one lol


----------



## TaDor (Dec 20, 2015)

Bad sex is not worth the time. I would offer to teach or show the woman how to do things within a night or two if they are inexperienced (going downtown on them) and if there is no improvement - buh bye.

But yeah, even a particularly bad sex partner - I decided to FAKE it. I had to think of sex with past women to keep things "up" - then went into fake climax mode because even that wasn't working. I thanked her... she went away happy - no reason to hurt her feelings. It was always going to be an ONS thing. If it was a relationship woman, then I wouldn't have done that.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

I always thank my husband when I'm the pursuer. 

He thanks me by cuddling me tightly while spooning, as he falls asleep.

I don't do obligation sex, although sure, I have days when my mind is preoccupied on other things. I try to re-focus on what's important.


----------



## Gseries (Jan 6, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> G, are you still trying to find the right combination of tricks to get her to happily have sex with you?


yes and it sucks. i am assuming if i stop initiating it will just sliwly fade away.


----------



## UnicornCupcake (Dec 8, 2016)

#62 said:


> Years of obligatory Saturday AM sex has got me down, might as well set an alarm. No apology necessary, no eye contact either, its awful.
> 
> I remember one hand job in particular she was watching TV not even paying attention then she asks me
> "Oh did you cum"? BAwhahaha yep its that bad.


Oh my, this image makes me so sad for you!

In all fairness, do you "do" things for her in which you have one eye on the hockey game? As a woman, that's ****ing frustrating. It doesn't even have to be sexual... My husband has this annoying habit of doing things to "please" me when it's clear he doesn't want to do them. His attention will be scattered. Then stay at home and I'll do it my damn self.

Sometimes, the same thing goes for us and sex. At least she gave you a hand job...


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

I didn't thank women.

But I always told them how wonderful they were, how beautiful they were, and how fantastically lucky I was to get the chance to have sex with them.

Always, and often.

William


----------



## Holdingontoit (Mar 7, 2012)

WilliamM said:


> I didn't thank women.
> 
> But I always told them how wonderful they were, how beautiful they were, and how fantastically lucky I was to get the chance to have sex with them.
> 
> Always, and often.


Just shows "different strokes for different folks". I did that for my wife. She felt it was a sign of weakness and lost respect for me. So did another woman I dated a few of times. Not every woman likes being complimented effusively. That is OK, there are plenty of non-communicative men out there for those women.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Things I thought while reading through this.
Why wait until the next morning? Unless it was so fantastic you passed out.
It is actually kind of fun to have the power to say no. You should try it.


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

My wife said; when said from a position of power compliments are received as genuine, and cannot possibly demean the man giving them.

I am merely the messenger of her message. I suspect her message means she believes who is delivering the compliment matters a great deal.

I have never had any issue with a woman perceiving me as weak, or loosing respect for me. 

Be well


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Holdingontoit said:


> Just shows "different strokes for different folks". I did that for my wife. She felt it was a sign of weakness and lost respect for me. So did another woman I dated a few of times. Not every woman likes being complimented effusively. That is OK, there are plenty of non-communicative men out there for those women.


I talk to my wife all of the time, yet thanking her for sex would feel weird so I don't do it. Plus she is also no fan of being complimented effusively.

I really can't see any point in ever thanking any of my sexual partners for sex, since they also get the same feel good experience from that sex as well.

At the same time though, my wife and I do mention our sexual experiences, so I might say "keep going", "stop", "that feels good", "that felt great" or "that didn't work".

On the other hand, my wife and I do thank each other for cooking, gift giving, holding the door, carrying something and on and on etc.

That said I can't imagine why anyone would need or want an apology for sharing sex.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Wolf1974 said:


> It is funny isn't it how some choose to live their lives? Obligation sex, sexless, no oral, no desire, having to thank for sex or an apology? I knew these things existed before tam but didn't know people tolerated this much. The apology is a new one lol


I chuckled at that too...I mean seriously just wtf? Lol.


----------



## DustyDog (Jul 12, 2016)

"give it up"? Doesn't sound like love-making, it sounds like deal-making. Is this a personal relationship or a business contract?


----------



## Holdingontoit (Mar 7, 2012)

For some of us, sex has always been a business contract. Getting married makes it less explicit. Some of us like it that way. On both sides.


----------



## Todd Haberdasher (Apr 23, 2017)

TaDor said:


> Bad sex is not worth the time.


But really, how do you know it is "bad"? The end result is what matters, and that three seconds is pretty much always the same.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*I cannot help but think that the act of sex or "obligatory" sexual acts that are used as a "commodity," a "reward", or is done primarily out of sheer convenience, between either of two otherwise loving partners, that is indicative of "bartering," can in effect be, a rather unhealthy situation!

But then again, maybe that's just me! *


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Todd Haberdasher said:


> But really, how do you know it is "bad"? *The end result is what matters, and that three seconds is pretty much always the same*.


As a woman, I can say that if you are with a man who thinks like the bolded, you can be guaranteed it is going to be horrible, bad sex.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> As a woman, I can say that if you are with a man who thinks like the bolded, you can be guaranteed it is going to be horrible, bad sex.


Good lord yes! LOL!:surprise:


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Gseries said:


> ok wives, if you give it up the night before out of obligation and not real desire, do you want a thank you the next morning? an apology?


Without any other knowledge of your life, I can tell from this one post that your marriage lacks real love, respect, cherishing, honoring and has more than it's fair share of bitterness, resentment and frustration.

The sex in your marriage would be down a ways on the list of problems to deal with.

Your sex life could simply be a victim of the larger issues in your marriage.

Given the environment that is fairly evident from your post,

I would not want to have sex with your wife and, if I were her, I wouldn't want it with you either.

You might be going a little nuts do to a frustrating sex life, and I sympathize, but your marriage seems to have some terminal problems that sex by itself will not help.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

Gseries said:


> ok wives, if you give it up the night before out of obligation and not real desire, do you want a thank you the next morning? an apology?



Yes the wife should offer an apology to the man for not putting out readily


----------



## Todd Haberdasher (Apr 23, 2017)

Faithful Wife said:


> As a woman, I can say that if you are with a man who thinks like the bolded, you can be guaranteed it is going to be horrible, bad sex.


Eh, women just want it out of the way. Either they are trying to get pregnant or they are fulfilling an obligation. Either way, the objective is reached.


----------



## TaDor (Dec 20, 2015)

Todd Haberdasher said:


> Eh, women just want it out of the way. Either they are trying to get pregnant or they are fulfilling an obligation. Either way, the objective is reached.


? ? ?

If the sex is bad - then yeah, she wants it over and done with - and that can be the same for guys as well.

Pretty much all the women I've had sex with, enjoyed the sex and wanted more. Nothing like hours and hours of hard sex... and/or doing it 5~6 times in a 12hr period. Sadly, getting older makes it difficult for those marathon sex sessions.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

I wouldn't have sex out of obligation, I may not be in the mood, but my H would sort that out pretty quick if he was in the mood. 
No 'thank yous' or 'apologies'??, we are in it together, no need for those.
We may make some comments such as 'that was awesome' or such like if it was a particularly spectacular session.


----------

